# Single Man and goat herd need a good Goat Lady



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

This single man and his herd of nice boer goats would like to meet a nice goat lady. He is located in the country by Walters, Oklahoma in between Wichita Falls and Lawton. He is 44 years young, financially secure and really nice looking  Pictures available on request of herd and herder. Pm if interested.


GT

More pictures of man and goats availabe at Facebook Gregory T. Allen


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL They finally talked you into it huh?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bahaha!! There should totally be a goatspot dating site ... just sayin'.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Goats or Goat ladies ethnicity unimportant. Open to all meat goat, dairy goat, and even pet goat ladies


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL:

will keep my eyes and ears out for you....even if I don't really know anyone remotely close to where you are... :thumb:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh::ROFL:

Priceless! Maybe your goats should place an ad on a dating website for you? They have horse single sites and farmer dating sites so why not goat single sites? I can picture you submitting a picture of a nice boer buck with your ad now. . .  

Sorry I do not know anyone in that area. . . maybe start jogging with a goat. . . kinda like single fathers using kids to catch the women's eyes in public?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good idea DDFN....dogs can also be used.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm...Tempting...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Hmm...Tempting...


It is rather isn't it.... I will have to let my crush know he better be on his best behavior!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha! Looks like a catch to me! Go get him ladies!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

That is so cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Way to Go GT...: ) I will put my ear to the ground for you..!! As long as you dont mind Texas ladies


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sounds great GT. I hope you find a wonderful goat lady soon.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is so funny GTAllen , my best wishes on finding that special 
lady  I can't think of any better place to find someone actually.
At least you can get to know them first , lol. When you reach a certain age , the dating scene is quite scary IMO. I would personally try going for a walk with the baby goats , carry them , that would drive any woman crazy , lol. Or , get yourself a puppy , lol.
Any good woman worth their salt would go "ga ga" over a handsome man carrying a baby animal in his arms  And when she reaches over to pet the goat and doesn't smell her hand afterwards , get her number , she's most likely a keeper


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I hope you find a good goat lady, you seem like such a nice man, I'm sure she will be a very lucky lady!
I don't know anyone in your area, sorry.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I may have found you the perfect woman GT


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that's a goat lady lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Pretty one too, I think, even with the horns. Just don't get in an argument with her, she might be more hard headed than you are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

There goes Leslie with her pictures :lol: and puns now too! Oh me likes! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey a picture is worth a thousand words and besides he ordered a goat lady, what can I say I am a solution finder....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they look like sheep horns to me. I think i'd freak out if I woke up to that......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Hey a picture is worth a thousand words and besides he ordered a goat lady, what can I say I am a solution finder....


LOL!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> they look like sheep horns to me. I think i'd freak out if I woke up to that......


Woke up next to her or woke up with those horns on your head?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

either way....i'd freak out! can you imagine? waking up beside someone with those HORNS on their head? or wake up one day, head to the bathroom to brush your teeth in the morning and see those stuck to your head?!?!? I may scream.... lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Bahaha!! There should totally be a goatspot dating site ... just sayin'.


Haha yes! The motto:
-Meet those who love goats as crazy much as you do-


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

:whatgoat::help::ROFL::ROFL::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

But seriously NChen7 two things. I know guys well enough to know, if she looked like that otherwise most of them probably wouldn't care about the horns. and also, if I looked like that otherwise, I probably wouldn't care about the horns... :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry GT wasn't trying to hijack your thread honest....


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> But seriously NChen7 two things. I know guys well enough to know, if she looked like that otherwise most of them probably wouldn't care about the horns. and also, if I looked like that otherwise, I probably wouldn't care about the horns... :slapfloor:


Too true


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well...I'd have to see the goats first...
Just kidding, I'm married... But I'd sure respond to a goat guy if I weren't! Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I do have a single daughter. How do you feel about a child?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, that sounded wrong...My daughter is an adult, she has a 3 year old son...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I was like "uuuhhhh" :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Wow, that sounded wrong...My daughter is an adult, she has a 3 year old son...


I love kids. My friends bring their children over to see my kid goats. I have a daughter who is 20 married and lives in Arizona. I have son who is 14 and lives with his mother in Texas.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> But seriously NChen7 two things. I know guys well enough to know, if she looked like that otherwise most of them probably wouldn't care about the horns. and also, if I looked like that otherwise, I probably wouldn't care about the horns... :slapfloor:


:doh: good point..... :ROFL::ROFL:



goathiker said:


> I do have a single daughter. How do you feel about a child?


i'm glad this statement got clarified. LOL!!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

You are all so crazy. Love this thread. I would apply but think I am to old and I am sure I wouldn't meet all the requirements. lol... Good luck in hunting.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Wow, that sounded wrong...My daughter is an adult, she has a 3 year old son...


Yes, yes it did! I was like WHAT!?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goathiker said:


> I do have a single daughter. How do you feel about a child?


:ROFL: :shades: :slapfloor:

That did sound a little wrong but I think most of us kinda knew what you meant.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I do have a single daughter. How do you feel about a child?


And then there was silence 

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You had me reading it twice goathiker lol..too funny


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I would prefer my goat lady friends to be 1x1 clean with good attachment. Not particular on size


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I would prefer my goat lady friends to be 1x1 clean with good attachment. Not particular on size


:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> I would prefer my goat lady friends to be 1x1 clean with good attachment. Not particular on size


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::dance:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahhh you are singing my song GTAllen, unfortuantly you are 20 years too late, maybe you can talk some sense into my DH on the goat issue....

(I LOVE GOATS)....
I really have to think there is a single Goat lady out there for you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness...this stuff is too funny!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:ROFL: too funny!!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, I have not meet a goat lady but I have meet a very nice woman. We have been "dating" for almost 2 months. 

We have a lot in common. She works on Fort Sill as a Department of the Army Civilian and was a Soldier. She lives within a few miles of my home. We have been splitting time between my home and hers. She likes the goats. She claims to be sensitive to smells. However, I see her petting the bucks and scratching their heads which I don't touch the two nasty fools unless I have to. I think the stinky things bother me more then they bother her. 


GT


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's awesome, GT! Hope things work out, and the goats grow on her


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahhh ...good news! Hope she doesn't keep you away from us too much.  who knows,.. ..seeing as she likes the goats, you might make a goat lady out of her some day.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw good for you!! Hope things work out well for you guys


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww that is great, good luck and congrats!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

That's great GT! If she can pet the stinky boys shes prolly a keeper!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

mmiller said:


> That's great GT! If she can pet the stinky boys shes prolly a keeper!!


 I know what you mean, but that just strikes me as kind of funny!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting news!!! if she can pet stinky bucks, she sounds like a keeper!! I haven't been brave enough for that yet.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good for you GT!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

mmiller said:


> That's great GT! If she can pet the stinky boys shes prolly a keeper!!


I agree! Sounds like you could make her into a goat lady


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Once she holds a kid for the first time, she'll be hooked.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh gosh yes! ^^^ I knew I wanted goats. When I first held the 1 week old baby that would be mine in a month or something, I truly fell in love with goats   Nobody can resists kids, they're way too cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> Well, I have not meet a goat lady but I have meet a very nice woman. We have been "dating" for almost 2 months.
> 
> We have a lot in common. She works on Fort Sill as a Department of the Army Civilian and was a Soldier. She lives within a few miles of my home. We have been splitting time between my home and hers. She likes the goats. She claims to be sensitive to smells. However, I see her petting the bucks and scratching their heads which I don't touch the two nasty fools unless I have to. I think the stinky things bother me more then they bother her.
> 
> GT


Good deal! You seem to be a very nice person, and I hope it works out for both of you! 

PS I'll let you in on a secret - I don't touch mine, either.  :laugh:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess Im weird...I still love all over my boys...lol..not daily mind you ..but when they need a little ear scratch or neck rub...I give it....Amos is very loveable..I think he would die of saddness if I didnt touch him while in rut. 

Here is a hint..Goat milk soap...gets rid of the buck smell


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a goat milk coffee scrub I got from Liz that works great.


----------

